# Any problems using a 1 1/4" to 2" hitch adapter with 4 bike platform rack?



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

My wife's car has a 2" hitch receiver. My car only has the 1 1/4" receiver available. I want to be able to use a 4-bike platform rack with both cars, the Saris Freedom Superclamp, which can only go in a 2" hitch.

A rep at an online dealer suggested an adaptor on my car to accept the bike rack.

Does anybody do this?

Does anybody see a problem doing this?

Here's the adapter:


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It matters how much weight the whole thing loaded has.
So weigh up the rack and all the bikes.
http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/converting-1-25-hitch-rack-2-a-770018.html


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

You'd have to check the weight of the 4 bikes, plus rack, plus the extra leverage placed on the hitch by the extension. A four bike rack puts a lot of weight on the receiver -- there is 30+ lbs on a 4 ft lever back there! I'd be hesitant ...


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

There's a reason you don't see ANY 4 bike 1 1/4" racks for sale. 

They (the receiver, not the rack) are not designed to handle that kind of load. The dynamic (bouncing) load put on a receiver are a lot more than you would think. The cantilevered load even makes it worse.

Do this at your own peril.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Look around for a shop that makes custom hitches and get a two inch for your car. I've seen them had for not much more than an off the shelf hitch.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Tongue weight is a big issue, but the leverage is sometimes disregarded. Realize that having 4 bikes out there makes for one heck of a long lever arm, not like where you have a trailer supported by it's wheels, so when you hit a bump, there's going to be some serious forces happening there. Also, realize 2" receivers are most commonly found on trucks, trucks that generally have stiffer springs than cars, so that when you put on the 4-bike rack, it doesn't cause the rear end of the vehicle to sag way down, which will most likely happen with your car. Generally, this is a bad idea.


----------



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I've been looking around, and I leaning now towards a 1up rack and setting that up to swap between cars with their adaptor, which seems like a much better idea than the adaptor I posted above.

I'm also going to limit myself to only 2 bikes (after confirmation from 1up) on the car with teh 1 1/4" receiver. Even though I said above I want a 4 bike rack, I really only need a 3 bike one and can build it with what 1up offers.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the Saris Freedom Superclamp 4 with a 2in hitch. I would say not a good idea. The rack is reasonably light at half the weight of most 4 bike platform style racks and folds up pretty compact.

The Superclamp is rated at 60lbs on the two inside and 35lbs on the two outside for anyone who is curious.

Do you have a roof rack option? Two out back on a 1up and have a roof 1up tray that I believe later can be put on the rear for a 3 bike platform.

Keep the roof option always on for yourself and keep the 2 bike option for the wife, than combine when needed.

On my own personal experiences with Saris, they have some of the best customer service in the business that I have dealt with and are made right in Madison, WI (1up is also made in WI).


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

Sell the rack and get a 2" hitch version.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

if you use an adapter like that, the entire thing is going to wobble badly inside the hitch.
class 1 or class 2 receiver hitches, (1 1/4") usually have a tongue weight capacity of 200 pounds, which is fine for the bike rack....but the wobble is going to cause metal fatigue.
there are products that reduce wobble, but they aren't effective on the adapter you show because it is solid steel on the 1 1/4" side.


----------

